# Hot Dog pairing?



## gamble (Jul 5, 2018)

Looking from recommendations: Hot Dogs,slaw and chips What wine would go good with this?


----------



## AZMDTed (Jul 5, 2018)

A nice cold Diet Coke  Oh, you said wine. For me I'd go with something cold. Though anything can be served cold, I think whites are still the best. I'd go with a semi-sweet white like Gerwurztraminer. I think that would pair well with the salt in the dogs and chips.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 5, 2018)

Like the Gewurztraminer recommendation


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2018)

Rose' all day.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 5, 2018)

With a little spicy chili on the hot dog, I went with a zinfandel........


----------



## AZMDTed (Jul 5, 2018)

On behalf of my wife, I'll also nominate Sangria. She just made some up from a couple year old bottle of Winexpert Fourtitude I had. It was great in the heat we had here last weekend. I think it would go well with your menu too.


----------



## winojoe (Jul 6, 2018)

They all sound good ..but how about a nice citrusy Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## Bartman (Jul 6, 2018)

Maybe some Welch's Special?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## ceeaton (Jul 6, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


>


 That looks better suited for a pork marinate.

I third the Sangria idea since we've done it before (Nittany Lion franks as well as Brats made from veal).


----------



## pgentile (Jul 6, 2018)

Hot dogs and beer, hot dogs and beer! Especially if there is mustard involved. These are wieners not toulouse.

But then again if do you as @Johnd says and also add some cheese, I could see the wine spectrum opening up with dogs, slaw and chips.


----------



## ceeaton (Jul 6, 2018)

pgentile said:


> Hot dogs and beer, hot dogs and beer! Especially if there is mustard involved. These are wieners not toulouse.
> 
> But then again if do you as @Johnd says and also add some cheese, I could see the wine spectrum opening up with dogs, slaw and chips.


I normally drink a beer or three (with about any dinner) but the question was about wine, so I gave what we've done a few times.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 7, 2018)

Dare I say it? I do dare! Dragon Blood! The perfect summer wine for pairing with inexpensive foods!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 7, 2018)

dangerdave said:


> Dare I say it? I do dare! Dragon Blood! The perfect summer wine for pairing with inexpensive foods!



Hey Dave!! Good to see you!!


----------



## Gabert Grape (Jul 7, 2018)

Ice cold Barley wine, maybe a nice heffeweizen fermented with valencia orange zest and a few drops of lemon juice squeezed in.


----------



## Vinobeau (Jul 8, 2018)

Boones Farm sounds about right. Or some of the odd crap that I make! Maybe some Star Anise when its done.


----------

